
Ask HN: Any Advise on Filing for an SBIR Grant? - sbir_help
I am looking to file for an SBIR grant, but I really have no idea what I am doing. If anyone done this before, I would appreciate any tips, pitfalls, or any advice you could give.<p>I also noticed this article: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;johnwhale.tumblr.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;137379311027&#x2F;grants-aka-using-government-money-to-do-good<p>It makes it seem super easy, but upon some digging this seems like a massive mess for my teams startup.
======
burkestar
There are a ton of SBIR rules so you'll have to be prepared with your
accounting system, timekeeping policies for employees and other legal
contracting.

First, check your company's eligibility. If you're VC backed then I'm not sure
your company is eligible for the SBIR program. I remember there being some
proposed changes but I'm not sure they were made official or not regarding VC-
funded small businesses. Also be aware that you are granting the government
certain rights to the intellectual property that is generated under contract.
You can still commercialize based on that IP, but the government has some
rights to use of that software.

If you want a general overview of the program I think you can google for the
"SBIR Coach" and he has some free online resources that give an overview of
the program.

If you're planning to submit a proposal to an RFP, make sure to very carefully
read all the instructions in the solicitation regarding formatting and
everything.

Many government agencies participate in the SBIR program. Which agency are you
considering submitting a proposal for?

Let me know if you have more specific questions. I worked in the SBIR industry
for about 8 years.

~~~
hmahncke
Eligibility requirements - note the VC ownership issues vary depending on the
granting agency - NIH, CDC and Dept of Energy allow majority VC owned small
businesses to apply: [https://www.sbir.gov/faqs/eligibility-
requirements](https://www.sbir.gov/faqs/eligibility-requirements)

In my opinion, the government "march-in" rights are not a significant business
concern. Although technically the funding agency has the right the license
your IP if you do not effectively commercialize it, in the real world this has
never happened: [http://ipinspace.com/2012/04/11/patent-rights-and-
obligation...](http://ipinspace.com/2012/04/11/patent-rights-and-obligations-
under-sbir-grants-part-1-of-2/)

I agree that a maniacal focus on correct formatting is essential. My spouse
had a grant bounced for a font that was 0.5 points too small.

